# South Bend Motor Pulley



## Chuck K (Apr 18, 2013)

My 14 1/2 has a motor pulley that was apparently machined by one of the previous owners.  I wouldn't have a problem with that if it was done right...but it wasn't.  The belts don't fit the grooves correctly.  They bottom out and I would expect slip under heavy load.  Can someone tell me the OD of the original pulley?  The one that came on it is approx. 2 1/2" diameter.  I had a friend measure the pulley on his 16" sb and his 2".  That machine probably has the same pulley, but I thought I would ask before making one.  I posted the question on the yahoo sb user group too...but haven't gotten an answer.  Thanks

Chuck


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's some info from the parts manual.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Don.  One of the guys on the SB group pointed out that they have a pulley section in their files.  I found the chart and they listed it as 2-63/64 diameter.  I'm just trying to figure out how they came to that dimension instead of 3".  LOL


----------

